
Apple's History of Skeuomorphism - tambourine_man
http://eggfreckles.net/notes/apples-history-of-skeuomorphism/
======
stcredzero
_> I don’t think anyone could clearly define the tastes of Steve Jobs, not
even himself. One minute he might be appreciating the craftsmanship of his
Bsendorfer grand piano, the next he might be observing the minimalistic
teachings of Zen sitting cross legged on the floor of his unfurnished home._

Translation: Author claims Steve was making it up as he went along.

~~~
bluthru
Not at all. During this year's All Things D conference, Tim Cook talked about
how impassioned Jobs would be about one perspective, and then the next day be
just as impassioned about the opposite position. You want someone who can see
all sides to such a degree that he adopts them.

This is desirable on the development side. Once you ship, you must be bold and
take a position. Apple doesn't hedge with their decisions, and it contributes
to what makes their products so great.

------
melvinmt
This article needs less Wikipedia links and more pictures.

~~~
baddox
I had to hover over every link to find the few screenshots that that author
was talking about.

------
peterjmag
OT: The rotated "Egg Freckles" text at the bottom looks pretty bad in Chrome
on Windows. Try adding translate3d(0, 0, 0) to your -webkit-transform property
to antialias it.[1]

[1]: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6846953/wonky-text-
anti-a...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6846953/wonky-text-anti-
aliasing-when-rotating-with-webkit-transform-in-chrome)

~~~
webwielder
His site's design has bigger problems than jaggy text. Ironic that he's
warning of the perils of skeuomorphism with that getup.

~~~
majormajor
Even the blog's title is a Newton reference... as far as irony goes, a tip of
the hat to the past with a cheesy design of a personal blog is a very
different beast than an application.

Personally I find his blog design a refreshing change from the follow-the-
latest-"beautiful"-trend blog designs that are currently in style. It's fun.

~~~
ajasmin
I love the skeuomorphic Newton design of the page. Very appropriate.

------
majormajor
Interesting to read the backstory on the Calculator, since as someone whose
first Mac had 256 colors and ran System 7, I always thought the Calculator
looked hideously dated.

Gizmo is the most amazingly hideous thing Apple ever came up with. I've never
been able to decide if I hate it or love it.

------
evolve2k
Aaargh.. Please include pictures in an article exploring visual history.

------
incision
"Huh?"

<http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skeuomorph>

